# Holmes Creek - Washington County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Combo squirrel/crappie trip to Holmes Creek yesterday...10 crappie, 2 big bream, 1 Jack, 2 squirrels. Crappie quality improved from past few trips to Dead River. Caught all fish on minnows and jigs. Trout Magnet jigs did a good job. http://troutmagnet.com

Launched at the Dead River ramp on 7 Runs at daylight. After hunting squirrels we fished Daniel's Slough for a while and picked up a couple of crappie and big red belly bream. My partner had never fished Holmes Creek so we made the run .. From the ramp itself it's about a 20 minutes run in my little Jon/25hp to where the creek connects with the river. Upstream from Shell Landing on the creek we fished a spot I found some months back. Plenty of fish on the sonar but bite was slow.

Got caught in a rain so took refuge on a houseboat porch until it stopped. Weather actually very nice. Water temp started off at 53 degrees and up to 57-58 in Holmes Creek.




Motor prop looks like a gator got hungry.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good trip. Can't view Photobucket link w/o password.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

cancel


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice trip and great pics. 
Now that I have satisfied my deer craving ill be back after the crappie. Hoping that water doesn't get too messed up next week!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Rise*



Try'n Hard said:


> Nice trip and great pics.
> Now that I have satisfied my deer craving ill be back after the crappie. Hoping that water doesn't get too messed up next week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner




Caryville gage is showing about a six inch rise over most of next week.Should not impact the clarity very much but may put little trash in the stream.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Good catch JB. Have you been trying to cut firewood with that prop?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Geezer said:


> Good catch JB. Have you been trying to cut firewood with that prop?


....or rocks?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of crappie ! :thumbup:


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice catch.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Geezer said:


> Good catch JB. Have you been trying to cut firewood with that prop?


It had to be rocks or something very hard. Hit it backing out from shore after I had picked up a squirrel. Noise did sound different than hitting wood but didn't check it. I hit a lot of stuff the way I fish and use the boat. Noticed the damage after we loaded boat on the trailer. It happened close to the landing.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice report JB. Our prop on the skiff is all messed up like yours but we have yet to replace it. That's a fine Jack. Used to catch them in wrights creek all the time but it's been awhile since I've snagged one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice mess-o-fish! Good job brother. :thumbsup:
OUCH on the prop! ...we've all done it...or will :yes:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Nice mess-o-fish! Good job brother. :thumbsup:
> OUCH on the prop! ...we've all done it...or will :yes:


Yep, I have three I keep having rebuilt, but looks like now I'm down to two.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Dang you know how to give somebody the fever, good report J.B. Hope I get to go soon.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Donald....I expect Holmes Creek is a mess right now with the flooding Choctaw. Maybe way up the creek there is some good water. I will be up your way next Tuesday and may stop by for a chat if time permits.


----------

